# Freebsd 12 touchpad scrolling fix with wsp



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi All

i did a clean install of Freebsd 12 on my old macbook air 2011 and the scrolling on the touchpad stopped working

Heres how i fixed the issue of scrolling not working on my touchpad

The solution is to use the wsp driver, which i believe is more up to date than the atp driver
youll need to edit your /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf

edit your /boot/loader.conf


```
sudo vim /boot/loader.conf
```

load the wsp driver by adding the following code to your /boot/loader.conf


```
wsp_load="YES"
```

save the /boot/loader.conf file and close it, 
next we need to edit /etc/rc.conf and set the moused_port and enable moused


```
sudo vim /etc/rc.conf
```

then we add the code below to set moused to use the wsp0 port
and then enable moused


```
moused_port="wsp0"
moused_enable="YES"
```

save and close the /etc/rc.conf file and then reboot
then hopefully that should fix the scrolling issue with your touchpad

i dont know if this fix is specific to macbooks and apple hardware
and you dont need any xorg mouse setting for this to work either


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 16, 2018)

Hei, without playing mod here, this section is ment to ask questions.
Nevertheless its always nice to share stuff like that.

According to wsp(4) it seems this driver adresses hardware thats usually found on Apple's products.
And a little tip for tutorials...
Don't assume anybody got the setup like you, e.g. using `sudo` isn't optimal, since it's 3rd party software.
Rather use

```
# vim /boot/loader.conf
```
Where the # means, run as root (run as user would be written like % vim ....)


----------



## gratis (May 19, 2019)

NapoleonWils0n said:


> The solution is to use the wsp driver, which i believe is more up to date than the atp driver



Thank you kindly. I have been fighting the trackpad issue on an old MacBook, and was about to give up...


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (May 19, 2019)

gratis said:


> Thank you kindly. I have been fighting the trackpad issue on an old MacBook, and was about to give up...


Hi gratis

Glad that worked 
It took a little while to figure out you needed to use the wsp driver

I use a Macbook Air 2011 model with Freebsd

I had to built a custom kernel with a new asmc entry to get the keyboard backlight to work

And i managed to bless the macs efi partition so that it boots into Freebsd without having to hold down alt at boot
freebsd bless efi partition on mac hardware

Dont know if thats any help, 
but i thought id mention it case you had the same issues with mac hardware i had

Another tip you might find useful is using synergy to share the mouse and keyboard from Freebsd to mac osx,
or any other operating system if you have a second machine

The only thing that doesnt work with Freebsd on my Macbook Air is the built in broadcom wifi,
but i have an external alfa wifi card that i can plug in

Freebsd 12 on my 2011 Macbook Air with 4 gig of ram,
actually runs faster than Mac osx Mojave running on a 3 year old Mac mini with 8 gig of ram

Also Mac Mojave actually use's a 12 year old version of bash,
because newer versions of bash use the gpl3 license which apple wont use

if you type bash --version into the terminal on a Mac running Mojave you'll see im not kidding


----------

